# R32 GTR Nightmare!



## StewyGTR (Apr 29, 2020)

Where to start.
So I blew 3rd and 4th in box last year finally got a box off the forum off someone I belive to be reputable, 
anyway fitted the box drained oil which had particles on drain plug, flushed it out put in new oil hoping for the best but grinds/ clunk's away into 4th bad, other gears are Bit rough I'm using Millers Crx 75w90 NT.. even at low revs 3.5k-4k it clunks/grinds disaster!!

So has anyone rebuilt the boxes? Where did you get parts and what price please?. Cant fork out another £1300 for a smoked box again. 
Seller suggested I should run redline shock proof heavy that the box was all good so will try this to hopefully help with the problem!! 

2nd problem. Since replacing now when in 4WD when I turn its like the diffs are locked sounds like a bmw with a welded diff. I have Rwd on a switch and when I activate RWD ive no problems it drives fine no noise etc, when I'm in 4wd the car will nearly stops itself kind of jumpy its locked that much.. attessa pump kicks in when starting etc fluid is good, bled system etc.. It was fine before definetly would of noticed this problem before so is it a attesa problem possibly or transfer issue? Any advice where to start?
Thanks


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

who did you buy the box off?


----------



## StewyGTR (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## StewyGTR (Apr 29, 2020)

Euroexports said:


> who did you buy the box off?


Gtr Heritage center


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

StewyGTR said:


> Gtr Heritage center


Just contact Dave again and he will sort it out for you. I had a problem with a part I bought from him and he replaced it with no issues.


----------



## Makis (Mar 19, 2017)

I hope you can get it sorted out...my experience wasn't as good as TREG's


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You know a new box shipped is £2k plus some duties for one from Nissan ?


----------



## Makis (Mar 19, 2017)

S


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dave is a good bloke, give him a shout.


----------

